# Attention 312Bh Owners!!!



## Up State NY Camper

I've been camping for almost 3 weeks now and really getting to know my 312BH. I have a tote for the long trips for emptying the black tank. Well, I wasn't paying attention and the black tank was starting to fill in the lower part of the toilet. I figured I would empty the tank after I brew the coffee. While rinsing the coffee pot in the outdoor kitchen sink, I noticed the water wasn't draining. Sure enough, while I was dumping the black tank into the tote, the sink drained. I can't believe Keystone would do this. The sink is close enough to the bathroom grey?!?! So be careful how much you use the outdoor sink if black tank water volume is an issue.

I also noticed sometimes, our shower leaks from the corner of the wall into the kitchen. While testing with the shower head, I think it is comming between the tup and the surround. I was told at my PDI that the tub has a lip and there is no need to calk. Well obviously, this dealership didn't know enough about this trailer. (Colton RV)







.gif[/img]


----------



## thefulminator

On some models, the bathroom sink also drains into the black tank. The idea is that you will fill the gray tank a lot fastener than the black tank under normal usage. Running something that is not supposed to have high volumes of water like the outdoor kitchen or bathroom sink to the black tank helps keep from filling the gray tank too fast.

As for the water getting out of the shower area, I just added a little caulking to one of the corners of my shower yesterday. The lip on the tub is supposed to keep the water in the tub but when my 21RS isn't exactly level, some water likes to run to the corner towards the bathroom door and run over the edge.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Thank you. I did not know that about the sinks.


----------



## Scoutr2

thefulminator said:


> On some models, the bathroom sink also drains into the black tank. The idea is that you will fill the gray tank a lot fastener than the black tank under normal usage. Running something that is not supposed to have high volumes of water like the outdoor kitchen or bathroom sink to the black tank helps keep from filling the gray tank too fast.
> 
> As for the water getting out of the shower area, I just added a little caulking to one of the corners of my shower yesterday. The lip on the tub is supposed to keep the water in the tub but when my 21RS isn't exactly level, some water likes to run to the corner towards the bathroom door and run over the edge.


X2 on the bathroom sink draining into the black tank. that's the way it is on my 2007 29BHS, also. The gray tank fills up faster than the black tank, in most instances. So while hand washing, shaving, and brushing teeth in the bathroom, the water is sent to black tank so as not to fill up the gray as fast. Some trailers have two gray tanks - one for shower and bathroom sink, and another for the kitchen sink.

As for the bathtub - resist the urge to caulk at the bottom of the surround, where it meets the tub. You will have bigger problems than you already have (in my opinion). I can almost guarantee that your water leak is not coming from that spot, but somewhere else (faucets or their water line connections are most likely leaking). The lip you referred to is about 1-2 inches tall, so you'd have to shoot water in there under high pressure to get water past the lip (and the pressure should NEVER be that high in your water system.) And if you seal that seam with caulk, that area cannot dry out and will likely start mold and/or mildew. This topic has been discussed here quite a number of times. Unless there is a defect in the tub lip, allowing water to pass thru, the water is coming from another source. Remove your tub faucets and check the connections - mine were dripping slightly and I didn't discover it right away, as the water was emerging under the bottom bunk. I happened to spy it when I was retrieving something from beneath the bunk, thru the garage door.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## thefulminator

You can always run a test the next time you are at a park with hookups. Connect to the sewer and close your gray and black valves. Run some water down a sink then open the black valve. If you hear the water run, it went to the black tank. Repeat as needed to find out where all the sinks drain to.


----------



## Tangooutback

thefulminator said:


> On some models, the bathroom sink also drains into the black tank. The idea is that you will fill the gray tank a lot fastener than the black tank under normal usage. Running something that is not supposed to have high volumes of water like the outdoor kitchen or bathroom sink to the black tank helps keep from filling the gray tank too fast.


Not a good design. Even if grey tank fills up fast, you can always empty the grey tank using the tote canister. Can you imagine emptying the black tank with the tote canister? it would be too nasty.

Now with the kitchen sink tied into black tank, you have to hook up the trailer and tow it to dump station.


----------



## Wayne-o

I have a 312BH. Under the sink in the outdoor kitchen you will probably notice a white PVC check valve. I notice after storing, a funk will develop in the outdoor kitchen. It's gas from the tank seeping past the check valve. Keep the drain plug in place, this helps when storing. I am taking mine in for other warrantee issues (I'll list them below for reference) and I am going to see what the dealer can recommend. Maybe a p-trap? There seems to be enough space as long as it clears the stove top when being stored.

Other issues I am having that seem design related. Not sweating the little things:

1. The fold up bunk bed has a single gas strut holding it up. This is not large enough. It recently fell down on a friend's kid's head.

2. Don't put any weight on the cover above the water pump. This is incorporated into a step on the left side (mine of course) of the master bed. The support for the cover does not hold my weight, probably not anyone elses.

3. My camper has a free standing dinette table. I have three issues: 1. the table slides out of place while traveling. We ended up putting one of those foam swimming noodles over the edge. slit the noodle and slip it over the edge. 2. The feet on the table unscrew themselves and fall out while traveling. Annoying as heck. 3. The table legs are heavy and arranged too far outboard on the table making it difficult to slide into the seat. It is heavy too.

Don't get me wrong, I love this camper. In my opinion, best floor plan on the market, good overall quality.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Wayne-o said:


> I have a 312BH. Under the sink in the outdoor kitchen you will probably notice a white PVC check valve. I notice after storing, a funk will develop in the outdoor kitchen. It's gas from the tank seeping past the check valve. Keep the drain plug in place, this helps when storing. I am taking mine in for other warrantee issues (I'll list them below for reference) and I am going to see what the dealer can recommend. Maybe a p-trap? There seems to be enough space as long as it clears the stove top when being stored.
> 
> Other issues I am having that seem design related. Not sweating the little things:
> 
> 1. The fold up bunk bed has a single gas strut holding it up. This is not large enough. It recently fell down on a friend's kid's head.
> 
> 2. Don't put any weight on the cover above the water pump. This is incorporated into a step on the left side (mine of course) of the master bed. The support for the cover does not hold my weight, probably not anyone elses.
> 
> 3. My camper has a free standing dinette table. I have three issues: 1. the table slides out of place while traveling. We ended up putting one of those foam swimming noodles over the edge. slit the noodle and slip it over the edge. 2. The feet on the table unscrew themselves and fall out while traveling. Annoying as heck. 3. The table legs are heavy and arranged too far outboard on the table making it difficult to slide into the seat. It is heavy too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love this camper. In my opinion, best floor plan on the market, good overall quality.


I noticed #2 myself. I like the table as opposed to the ones that are attatched to the floor. We do knock our knees sliding into the dinette though.


----------



## huntr70

The solution to the knocking your knees on these new design tables is to unscrew the table top from the leg base. Rotate the table 90 degrees (1/4 turn), then rescrew the top.

This will make the leg assembly run from the back seat to the entry side. Then you can slide in and out easily.

Saw this design on a different brand that is using the same freestanding table and leg assembly.....

Steve


----------



## Tangooutback

thefulminator said:


> On some models, the bathroom sink also drains into the black tank. The idea is that you will fill the gray tank a lot fastener than the black tank under normal usage.


Thank you for this info.

I do not have the gadget (Tornado?) on the black tank where a hose can be connected to for cleaning. Every time I clean the tank at the end of a trip I have to fill it up through the commode with either a hose or with a bucket filled from the tub faucet. Now, I can conveniently turn on the bathroom sink faucet and sit there sipping tea waiting for it to fill up...


----------



## cdnbayside

Here's my solution to the table moving around. it doesn't move now and you don't need to remove the bungie to sit around the table. I also put felt pads on the edges of the table legs where they contact the seat.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

huntr70 said:


> The solution to the knocking your knees on these new design tables is to unscrew the table top from the leg base. Rotate the table 90 degrees (1/4 turn), then rescrew the top.
> 
> This will make the leg assembly run from the back seat to the entry side. Then you can slide in and out easily.
> 
> Saw this design on a different brand that is using the same freestanding table and leg assembly.....
> 
> Steve


Very interesting, Thanks Steve.


----------



## 7-strohs

Hello- I was looking for this answer- we have a 2014 BH312 and just this past weekend trip, had the same thing happen. Did anyone have any luck to get Keystone to re-do the plumbing? I just feel that its so unsanitary. We took in to our dealer for the one year warranty repairs and they told us - we are out of luck.

I was hoping since this is 4 yrs later they would have addressed the issue-

Thanks Michele


----------



## rpeterslll

7-strohs said:


> Hello- I was looking for this answer- we have a 2014 BH312 and just this past weekend trip, had the same thing happen. Did anyone have any luck to get Keystone to re-do the plumbing? I just feel that its so unsanitary. We took in to our dealer for the one year warranty repairs and they told us - we are out of luck.
> 
> I was hoping since this is 4 yrs later they would have addressed the issue-
> 
> Thanks Michele


I just bought a 2017 Keystone Outback 312BH, I can confirm that they have not changed this plumbing configuration and my outside sink does empty into the black tank. I was running the water in it to add water to my grey tank to fill it up not knowing it was going to my black tank, It then filled up the black tank to the top where it didnt drain the sink any longer until I emptied the black tank.


----------

